# How to mold??



## Rocket45 (Jan 4, 2011)

Can someone please explain to me how this process works? Such as what kind of liquid to pour into the mold to make it. Just anything would help. Also how much does this stuff cost to do?? 
THANKS
Corey!


----------



## Rocket45 (Jan 4, 2011)

I watched a video on Petes Vacuforming. Pete could you explain more on this??


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Well casting and vacufroming are two different processes. Casting takes a rubber mold and you pour a resin into it to make a duplicate of something, vacuforming is taking a thin plastic sheet, heating it and using vacuum to draw it down around a mold. Here's the vacuformed process:

http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z262/FresnoPete/?action=view&current=MOV00058.mp4

http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z262/FresnoPete/?action=view&current=MOV00059.mp4

http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z262/FresnoPete/?action=view&current=MOV00060.mp4

I vacuformed for more than 25 years, mostly slot car bodies and a few other things, nothing bigger than 4" X 6" though. Resin casting is more complex, there are guys on the slot car side that can better explain it but essentially you have to have the part you want to cast. That part is placed in liquid rubber with registration marks, what I used to use were large nickle plated nuts. When the bottom part is dry you would remove the nuts from the bottom and spray it with a mold release (very important) and then pour more liquid rubber on top. Once dry you split the halves and remove your part, cut a channel for the resin to flow in, another for the air to flow out and you're ready. There's a great video How-To on this website, and Smooth On is the casting stuff just about everyone I know uses.

http://www.smooth-on.com/

When it comes to doing bodies for model cars some guys will use a sort of paste resin and a single piece mold, applying the paste into the mold to the thickness they want and letting it harden. Two piece molding a car body had it's own problems as the mold can sag and distort the proportions. Now that said I am NOT an expert, I have resin casted before but not to the degree I want to recommend it to someone wanting to make money doing it, unless you're going to cast small stuff like engine parts or wheels, like that. There's a reason a good resin body costs $35, they're a PITA to do.


----------



## Rocket45 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Pete!! I will watch the videos. Im very interested in making my own bodies.
Thanks for your time.
Corey


----------

